# S&W 649 Bodyguard?



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I am looking at doing a trade for a S&W model 649 Bodyguard .357. The value of the trade would be roughly $600.

It appears to be in good condition, and the seller claims no more then 150 rounds through it. Also has had trigger work done, namely a Wolff spring kit. I know basically nothing about revolvers or they're value...so is it a good trade? I will be trading a computer, and have it listed for $600. I've seen a couple reviews on it, but that's it. I check gunbroker and they have a few going for a little less then $600 new...but I don't know how much the trigger work would at to the value.

Any help?


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

New 649 retails for $751. Don't know how much lower than that they may sell for. I'd have to shoot it to be sure DA trigger hadn't been lightened up too much w/Wolf springs to ensure positive ignition of primer. Have a 40 year old M38 Bodyguard and many years ago I tried to lighten up DA pull by clipping few coils off hammer spring. After a number of failures to fire, had to go back to stock spring. If you have a friend who knows revolvers, u may want to let him check it out for cylinder timing,etc and ideally u put enough rds thru it using DA trigger pull to make sure it fires everytime. If u haven't shot much, use 38Sp rds. U won't like 357 rds in it at first.....if ever.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I've shot my dad's .357 a few times, both with a 5" and 2" (+plus change) barrel. He only had standard pressure .38's, which felt like .22's in both barrels. The .357 wasn't _too_ bad. I think with a bit of practice it won't be too bad.

I do plan on putting a lot of rounds through it. It will be my carry piece, so i will want to check for reliability. Is it hard to change the spring back to stock if needed?


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

unless S&W has changed something from way mine is, not hard at all.


----------

